# Azriel's triplets.



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are such sweeties and Azriel just loves them, she is a great momma.

Muddy Creek B2 Trinity
















Trinity and her half sister Kitty.









Muddy Creek B2 Lucy









Cameron's pictures will come as soon as I go take some more =)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like their names. Cute

So glad she kidded nice and easy for you.


Destiny is waiting yet. Probably not till Friday at this rate :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks =) C'mon Destiny!!! You have kept us waiting long enough!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute babies! Congrats!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats they are adorable. :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable, I love Trinity!!! So what color do you call that?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess Black with white spots, blue eyes and moonspots :greengrin: I am loading more photos to PB as I type =)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You can send Trinity here now. :drool: I ABSOLUTE LOVE HER!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Really splashy kids- congratulations


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks :greengrin: I love her too =)

Here are more PICCIES!

Trinity























Cameron









Lucy


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Darn! You're making me want to add some Nigerians! :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute, Trinity is my pick for cutest!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely adorable! I'm a sucker for the black/white combo....Trinity is a very flashy girl!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Trinity!!!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

And guess what Chelsey?? ophelia FINALLY had her baby last night, Cameron's baby, and it's a DOE!!! And she looooooooooks just like TRINITY!!!!!!! Amazing!!! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable....congrats.....  :greengrin:


----------

